# Installed new recovery, lost everything



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Please help! I installed a new recovery (TWRP) and what I thought I was doing was wipe cache/data and format system wiped everything on my sd card? I had liquid on there to install and nothing is showing up. Is it possible I wiped my whole sd card? Am I sol and everything is gone.. Please tell me I can recover my pictures


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

If you're in a different folder, which is what I assume is the problem, hit (Up a level). If not, the only way you wiped your sd would be if you formatted your sd card too, which I don't even know if TWRP allows for (could be wrong though)


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Agreed, you need to hit the up file key which looks like a picture of a file with dots behind it. The format sd card is clearly marked and I doubt you hit that. Unless the file system corrupted some how which will be a simple nexus root tool flash of stock then reroot to fix.

Either way it's fixable.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Up a level takes me to the rest of everything. Nothing in sdcard.. I didn't see format sd card. I was on jelly belly installed TWRP and then tried to go back to liquid.. I think I'm screwed? Toolkit erases everything?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Define "the rest of everything," like what would that be?


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tmp, system, sys, etc..


----------



## marcusant (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, the "SD" is on /data/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Only thing in data is media I clicked that and brings up TWRP then nothing. Laptop won't recognize the phone.. I got a gut feeling I'm sol:/


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

illini79 said:


> Only thing in data is media I clicked that and brings up TWRP then nothing. Laptop won't recognize the phone.. I got a gut feeling I'm sol:/


If you're on the new twrp version 2.2 the only way to erase your sd is if you wiped internal storage, as the "sd card" is only a fooling to the phone that's there's an sd card inserted.

JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

I feel like a big dumbass now:/ pretty sure I wiped internal storage


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

illini79 said:


> I feel like a big dumbass now:/ pretty sure I wiped internal storage


I hope you didn't dude, as that would suck. Hate to do this at your expense, but this should be an example of why one should always backup files to their computer on a weekly basis. (*And maybe more if you do a lot of downloading, flashing, taking pics, etc.*) Anyhow, hope you find out some way that you didn't and if you didn't, that would be a good time to backup then. This is also why I hate the way these phones are coming without sdcard slots, despite what Google says.


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

illini79 said:


> I feel like a big dumbass now:/ pretty sure I wiped internal storage










that would definitely suck, sorry dude.

JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

illini79 said:


> Only thing in data is media I clicked that and brings up TWRP then nothing. Laptop won't recognize the phone.. I got a gut feeling I'm sol:/


Restoring factory image will rebuild internal file systems. No worries other than lost saved files.

You really can't "sol" your nexus. From power off, hold volume up and down same time then hold power button to enter fastboot. Then use whatever program to reload the factory image. I like nexus toolkit because it loads everything for you. READ THE INSTRUCTIONS!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1614827


----------



## snoz0r (May 20, 2012)

I actually did this last night. If you are familiar with ADB boot into recovery and the go to the advanced tab and unmount usb storage. You'll then be able to adb push to your phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I had an issue earlier on JB where my SDCARD would show up empty. Going to Reboot > Recovery helped me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

Did the same thing last night, was talking to the wife and wiped internal storage! Luckily I had a backup of my sdcard on my laptop! S##t happens, that's what backups are for. I have done it before with no backup so you can add me to the dumbass list as well!


----------



## anotherfiz (Sep 23, 2011)

I feel for you man. I just did this today. went through the same crap. lost all my photos=/


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

To anyone wondering why unlocked bootloader makes such a huge difference...It's always fixable. Unlike my droidx paperweight.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

anotherfiz said:


> To anyone wondering why unlocked bootloader makes such a huge difference...It's always fixable. Unlike my droidx paperweight.


And your point? These people lost their SD card. A locked or unlocked bootloader will make no difference.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Dropbox friend. The auto-upload for pictures is really nice.


The other week I turned on my computer after I went out one night...86 files synced  I don't even remember taking that many pictures


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

on the note of backing up your "SD" to the computer. how would you do this. I have like 20gb on my phone and I just tried plugging into my computer and pulling everything off but my computer sat there for like 10 min on the "calculating time to finish" step. is there a better way to do this because I don't have a slow computer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## suspect32 (Jul 2, 2012)

Delete


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> on the note of backing up your "SD" to the computer. how would you do this. I have like 20gb on my phone and I just tried plugging into my computer and pulling everything off but my computer sat there for like 10 min on the "calculating time to finish" step. is there a better way to do this because I don't have a slow computer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki




```
adb pull /data/media/ /SDCARD/
```
This will pull all of your files onto a C:\sdcard folder.


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> on the note of backing up your "SD" to the computer. how would you do this. I have like 20gb on my phone and I just tried plugging into my computer and pulling everything off but my computer sat there for like 10 min on the "calculating time to finish" step. is there a better way to do this because I don't have a slow computer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm sure there is. I have a fast laptop but my wife's is slow and I have used it before. I just adb pull /sdcard/ /directory where you want the copy/. It does take a while but if your like me and delete your sdcard accidentally you will be glad you waited!


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Installing a new recovery does not wipe the sdcard. You probably wiped it accidentally when you thought you were only doing a factory reset or wiping cache. Lots of people swear by TWRP, but I personally think the UI is clunky and not very intuitive.

Plug your phone into the computer, maybe you can access the old photos. If not, reinstall your previous recovery and see if the photos show up. If not, you may be SOL.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

No install of new recovery didnt wipe anything.. my dumbass did..I seen in on droid-life and thought I'd give it a shot. I should of read up on it a little but did not. Luckily, some pics were posted to Facebook but lots of pics are long gone..I'm still kicking myself in the ass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

Let's say I want to do this deliberately and then flash a ROM (super duper clean wipe) would I simply use:

adb push /data/media/ romname.zip

?
A little off-topic  But I haven't really learnt all of the adb commands yet.

Edit: Read up on it and it seems like it is actually the opposite of the pull command so...:

adb push romname.zip /data/media/

Makes more sense; would love it if someone could confirm it but I'll probably go try it here in a sec lol...


----------



## snoz0r (May 20, 2012)

Lchupacabras said:


> Let's say I want to do this deliberately and then flash a ROM (super duper clean wipe) would I simply use:
> 
> adb push /data/media/ romname.zip
> 
> ...


Adb push C:\romname.zip /sdcard/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

snoz0r said:


> Adb push C:\romname.zip /sdcard/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! Seems to have worked well


----------

